# Which Dress would you pick?



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

So I finally managed to take photos of Prada in all 3 dresses
Which one do you think we should wear to the Uk's biggest dog party?

1)









2)









3)


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

i think she looks the best in the 1st pic


----------



## Hichi (May 22, 2011)

I dont dress my dogs but The green one is the nicest.

Is your bitch a happyhouse bred dog? She looks like one.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I like #3


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

I think she looks great in #1


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I think #3.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i still love green leaves
where and when is the party on,
i wish we had things like that here


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

for me thats a tough decision. they are all beautiful. i love the ones with the hats if she'll keep them on, but without the hats its a 3 way tie.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I like number 1 the best.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the first one


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I vote for #3.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow... all beautiful but I love the Green Leaves dress.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I love number 1 I want to get ninja one she looks lovely in all of them


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i like number 3


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG!.....they look to cute for words,number 1 is my fav (even my fella said the lil guy looks so cool and he hates chis in outfits!)xx


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

NUMBER 3! NUMBER 3! NUMBER 3!  Although, I love them all!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I like #1 the best on her! They are all super cute tho..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like 1 and 3.  OH my gosh that last pic is unbelievably cute!!!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i pick #3 beautiful and your little man is the winner hes too cute


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

number 3 all the way! i love it x


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

its gotta be number 1!!!


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like #1s hat but I'm going to have to go with #2.


----------

